# This is the weekend!!!!



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm going to be heading down S Jersey this saturday to start the season! It's going to be crazy warm, so why not try my luck! Any word on bait? Are the clams and bloods in? Anyone get a price on bloods this year?


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*clams and bloods*

bloods are heard are going for almost $2 and clams some people have. You can try FinAttics in OC or Dolfin Dock in Somers Point.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I know Absecon Bay Sportsman's Center in Absecon has bloods and clams in the shell and Scott's in Tuckerton / Mystic Island has bloods.

Good luck and post a report, good or not so good.

(Can't say "bad" cause hey, you're out fishin!)


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Gonna try........*

Myself. Workin the nite shift 7p-7a but I'm gonna give it a shot. Gonna try to get the Mrs. out before she goes in for her second back surgery. They're talkin fusion this time. We'll know by April 3 for sure.


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

I probably will be out checking some surf action this weekend. 

Will report back wether it's good, bad or just plain ugly.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Fishing*

First, Rudde good luck with the wife on that operation. My mom had it and it laid her out for atleast a month. Going to try tomorrow around LongPort and the Absecon Inlet area. Does anyone know if the BL England pier is open anymore? Wonder if I would get thrown in jail fishing off the old route 9 bridge in Somers point?

Keep them wet
Rich


----------

